# Melanistic buck story



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

This is something I've never heard of but interesting read.
https://u3854395.ct.sendgrid.net/wf...TI6Gg-2BM3yHsI2gc5lFxttKVrDutAjb1z3PdfN6LkNMA


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Pretty cool story, thanks for sharing.
I've seen a half dozen piebalds but never anything like that. I'd be excited to just see a black squirrel, even more seeing a black deer. Certainly would be interesting to know the odds of a deer being born melanistic.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've only heard of a handful of melanistic deer over the last 30 years. And interestingly enough, every one has been from Texas.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

garhtr said:


> Pretty cool story, thanks for sharing.
> I've seen a half dozen piebalds but never anything like that. I'd be excited to just see a black squirrel, even more seeing a black deer. Certainly would be interesting to know the odds of a deer being born melanistic.
> Good luck and good hunting !


If you're ever up this way (NE Ohio), I'll put you on some black squirrels.








View attachment 284173


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I was at my SIL at Thanksgiving in aroura never seen so many black squirrels before


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Matt63 said:


> I was at my SIL at Thanksgiving in aroura never seen so many black squirrels before


They seem to push out the others...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

We got black squirrels out the wazoo around me in ne Ohio. And I have seen exactly 1 black deer in my 19 years bow hunting


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Some years back there was a doe where my buddy and I hunt (private farm) that we named Old Snort. She wasn't a truly melanistic deer, but the top of her muzzle was jet black, which got wider on her forehead, wider still down the back of her neck, and was a good foot wide on her back. 

Although we had opportunities, we never killed that deer, always let her walk. We saw her every year for 7 years, before she finally disappeared, probably died of old age. She always had twins, and a couple of times, three fawns in tow! We figure she was responsible for at least 16 additional deer on the property.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Some years back there was a doe where my buddy and I hunt (private farm) that we named Old Snort. She wasn't a truly melanistic deer, but the top of her muzzle was jet black, which got wider on her forehead, wider still down the back of her neck, and was a good foot wide on her back.
> 
> Although we had opportunities, we never killed that deer, always let her walk. We saw her every year for 7 years, before she finally disappeared, probably died of old age. She always had twins, and a couple of times, three fawns in tow! We figure she was responsible for at least 16 additional deer on the property.


Did she pass on the black stripe to her kids?


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Not a melanistic buck, but I was fortunate to harvest a gray buck several years ago with a bow. The taxidermist did a fantastic job with the mount, down do the gray eyes and gray nose.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did she pass on the black stripe to her kids?


Only one as far as we could tell.

And BankAngler, that is one unique looking buck! I don't think I've ever seen one like that.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

A buddy had a trail camera picture if this deer and one other guy thought he saw it. We’ve not seen another deer in this area with this color.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Reminds me of a time, many years ago, when we journeyed to the Hadley Store, in Hadley, PA. It was a small, country grocery store in front with a bow shop on the side. My buddy was in search of a particular bow and discovered that he could find one there. 

They had a big scrapbook on the counter, so while my buddy was busy being fitted, I was leafing through it. They had a bunch of photos of 2 albino deer, with both deer visible in one pic at the same time! And these were pics taken out of tree stands with hand held cameras, since this was well before game cams were available. 

I asked a guy where they saw these deer and he told me, "Well, these are on private property, and we'd prefer that they be left alone." I told him that I didn't hunt PA, but I completely understood their sentiments. 

Don't take me wrong, I'm not criticizing you for shooting the grey buck. It was a unique deer that just happened to present itself to you at the right time. I'd have whacked it too!


----------

